# Weed or plant?



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

To me it looks like yarro, only growing flatter/close to the ground. Anyone know what it might be?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

You are not being ignored, I'm generally pretty good at these but this one I'm drawing a blank so far so I suspect others are too given the view count.

Not yarrow though


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Wish I could help, but don't have a clue...


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Queen Anne's Lace?


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah, I know the fact that it's a young plant makes it harder too. @where I want to I don't think it's Queen Anne's lace, but maybe I'll just leave it and see what it does. My mom said she's sure it's a weed, but she's not sure what it is either. If it flowers, whatever it is I'd keep it. But I don't just want a plant there that is just green:/


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It looks to be almost like a succulent.
The 'needles' are thick, not ferny like Queen Anne's or Yarrow.
And it is not Dog Fennel either..

Leave it so we can watch it grow up and see.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks a lot like pineapple weed.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

Yay! @Fennick I think we have an ID! It looks just like that!

Turns out it's not considered native here, but is a pretty common weed. Says it shows up in dry disturbed soil. Perfectly explains the area it's growing in. Thank you!


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Good. It's not a bad weed, it's a herb with medicinal properties. If you do a search online for all it's medicinal or aromatherapy properties you'll find it has several uses.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matricaria_discoidea



> _*Matricaria discoidea*_, commonly known as *pineappleweed*,<SUP id=cite_ref-BSBI07_3-0 class=reference abp="144" jQuery111303891247226563046="57">[3]</SUP> *wild chamomile*, and *disc mayweed* is an annual plant native to North America and Northeast Asia but which has become a cosmopolitan weed. It is in the family Asteraceae. The flowers exude a chamomile/pineapple aroma when crushed. They are edible and have been used in salads (although they may become bitter by the time the plant blooms) and to make herbal tea. Pineapple weed has been used for medicinal purposes, including for relief of gastrointestinal upset, infected sores, fevers, and postpartum anemia.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

@Fennick That is very interesting, thank you!


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I had lots of that come up in my garden in the country. Always called it a chamomile. It smells nice walking through. I tried pulling up a fair amount of it after flowers and before seeds to slow it down: tended towards invasive on rototilled areas.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

A weed, by definition, is any plant growing where you don't want it. To some, dandelions are a weed. To me, salad fixings and wine starter. I'd call this one a useful plant.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting. I have never seen that weed. I wonder if it grows here. If edible I suppose the goats would finish it off.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

@mmoetc It's funny you said that. I was talking to my mom a few days ago and said the same thing. 
It's like violets. I think they are a beautiful flower, but here and down in Iowa they are considered by many to be weeds. If they transplanted better I'd love to move a bunch to my pone garden.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I like wood violets and we have them everywhere. I've started tasting them and they're not bad. If you try that, make sure you read up on it first and make sure you can identify them correctly... public service announcement.

But once you have them on your property they are there forever. Quite invasive... They are in the same category as horseradish...


----------

